

Ask HN: How does employee feedback work at your company? - 6thSigma

How does your company give feedback to its employees (annual performance reviews, 1-on-1 meetings, peer reviews)? What tools do you use to do this?<p>If nothing formal is in place, how do you keep expectations aligned between management and employees?
======
az
Annual/biannual performance review.

Its sounded at first you were looking for feedback from employees which is
equally if not more important.

------
chrisbennet
We have no feedback program at all. Works OK in our tiny little company.

